
Entire Mars rover team working remotely - KyleBrandt
https://www.space.com/nasa-mars-rover-curiosity-driving-from-home.html
======
throwaway888abc
There must be some totaly cool family/friends behind scene moments.

Dad, what are you doing ? Look son: We are just driving this little buggy on
Mars.

EDIT: Best work from home ?

------
masonic
To be fair, so is the rover.

